# New pics from the other night



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn. lookin good.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

great work, that is how u do a spec v ladies and gents !


----------



## AltimateSER (Jan 23, 2007)

Not feeling the red Sparco's at all personally.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

AltimateSER said:


> Not feeling the red Sparco's at all personally.



I get that alot, they look much better in preson.


----------



## cabbie_bro (Apr 3, 2007)

Decent....i have never seen a sentra in person i must say. does it go alright? boosted?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

cabbie_bro said:


> Decent....i have never seen a sentra in person i must say. does it go alright? boosted?



no its n/a.

Its plenty peppy for a 4 cylinder, not the fastest car in the world or the fastest thing that I've driven, however its fun enough.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Jesus... you haven't boosted that thing yet?

I remember when you 1st got that car.


----------



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

looking good..!!! perfect!!!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Jesus... you haven't boosted that thing yet?
> 
> I remember when you 1st got that car.



You know I thought about it for quite a while. However, the turbo kit is 4700 from turbonetics. There is a guy offering VQ35 swaps for 4995. That includes the engine and labor for the swap. The turbo kit they mail you pieces, you have to do the istall and then get it tuned. So a VQ swap in the end would be cheaper and more realiable, plus I think it gives more of a wow factor then the turbo.

I dunno, I'd love to do one or the other, just not sure.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

joint looks tight man..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Repainted my front grille, put the harts back on, got a new camera so I had some fun.









































































Playing around with a couple of the effects on it:


Sepia:









B/W:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Not feeling most of it. but looks good.

Is the hood faded?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Not feeling most of it. but looks good.
> 
> Is the hood faded?



The gel coat is starting to a little bit. Most of it is just how the light was hitting the hood though. I'm gonna order a replacement before too long though.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

the harts look a great deal better than the gold ones, how big are they? adn the car is obviously lowered right ?


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

I like the style... Whats the tire size for the gold ones. I like how they look. Im guessing they look like 16s...but my eyes may be playing tricks on me.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Divo25 said:


> the harts look a great deal better than the gold ones, how big are they? adn the car is obviously lowered right ?



The Harts are 19x7.5 The car is lowered a bit more then an inch I'd say, I'm not 100% sure however. Its on Tein basics so I can't really be sure, since they're adjustable and not a definite size drop. The harts are my show wheels, the rotas were my daily driving wheels. I've sold the Rotas off since the car isn't daily driven anymore.

[


Nismosr20det2000 said:


> I like the style... Whats the tire size for the gold ones. I like how they look. Im guessing they look like 16s...but my eyes may be playing tricks on me.


Yes, the Brozne (where is everyone getting gold from?!?!) are 16". The tires were 205/55/16 IIRC. Like I said I don't have them anymore to check. They were traded off for some autoX wheels on my daily driver.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

good move on the sell


----------



## Nismosr20det2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

my bad on the gold...most germans call them gold....so they are corrupting me... I really need to get back in the states


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismosr20det2000 said:


> my bad on the gold...most germans call them gold....so they are corrupting me... I really need to get back in the states



They actually have them in gold, the color difference is quite noticeable. i picked them up used and cheap so I wasn't picky. If I got them new I might have gone with gold. And I would have gone with a different style probably as well. I just needed a set of wheels to keep my harts in good condition.


----------



## morgan23 (Jun 15, 2007)

This ride is absolutely beautiful! I like the color.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Is that a pod for gauges on your dash?

IMO, it takes away from the whole blue/black scheme you have going on.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Is that a pod for gauges on your dash?
> 
> IMO, it takes away from the whole blue/black scheme you have going on.












And there is plenty of other Silver to tie it together. The rear deck and the trunk are both done in silver.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It may tie together inside but it sticks out like a sore thumb from the outside.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Beautiful Spec man. I'm not feeling the rims though...from a distance the look like stockers just a tad bigger. But I'm loving the rest of it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jeff said:


> It may tie together inside but it sticks out like a sore thumb from the outside.


maybe so, however there is no way I'd paint it any color other then black or silver. Those are about the only colors I think look good painted on the interior. The rest of the dash is black so silver works. I know it may stand out on the outside, however I like how it draws everyone to think, "whats on the other side"

Silver stands out, Blue would be ricey, and black would be plain. Really kinda stuck you know?



JNCoRacer said:


> Beautiful Spec man. I'm not feeling the rims though...from a distance the look like stockers just a tad bigger. But I'm loving the rest of it.


Nothing really wrong with the stock rims (other then the fact that they weigh 24 lbs and are prone to cracking). I think mine look 20x better then them though. Also when you see the Racing Hart center caps you know they're not stock


----------

